# Malaysia (SSM) - Register Of Company In Malaysia



## cedosam (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello mates!

I am Anand from India, I wanted to Register Of Company In Malaysia. I have few relatives there in Malaysia kuala lumpur, and i wanted to use one of them as director of my company, just bec as per Malaysian company act, there must be one Malaysian citizen need to be director.

Now few questions about it..

What would be estimation cost for it ?

And how that Malaysia Register company help me in expanding my business ?

Can i expect working visa for 2 years on behalf of my own company ?

Is there any cons or suggestions ?

I'll be highly appreciated if you can help with any suggestions.!

Anand


----------



## Diong (Jun 17, 2013)

Not necessary to have Malaysian citizen as director to incorporate a company in Malaysia. In Malaysia's law, as long as you have minimum 2 resident directors (can be both foreigners, but the requirement is minimum 2 of them whose main place of residential have to be in Malaysia), 2 shareholders (can be both foreigners as well, no need to stay in Malaysia) subscribing minimum RM2 paid-up share in total and having 1 company secretary (you need to appoint an agent to ast as company secretary, it is compulsory to Malaysia companies). The cost of incorporation of company is below RM3,000.

"Malaysia Register company" = are you referring to SSM? SSM did not help in expanding your business but help in educating directors (investors) to comply with Malaysia law, mainly Companies Act 1965 and other relevant regulations.

You got to apply for work permit in order to work in Malaysia. To apply work permit, then Department of Immigration Malaysia will impose certain requirements including minimum paid-up share capital of the company who intends to employ you as expatriate in Malaysia, etc.

Since you have relatives in Malaysia, ask their help to locate reliable agent in Malaysia. Better to get those can provide all services under one roof ie providing secretarial services (for incorporation of company), tax services (for your tax planning purposes) and corporate services (ie helping in applying work permit). 

You can listen to their (preliminary) advice first before making your decision as to whether you wish to engage them. 

All the best!



cedosam said:


> Hello mates!
> 
> I am Anand from India, I wanted to Register Of Company In Malaysia. I have few relatives there in Malaysia kuala lumpur, and i wanted to use one of them as director of my company, just bec as per Malaysian company act, there must be one Malaysian citizen need to be director.
> 
> ...


----------

